# Bad smell help



## theddaug (May 25, 2012)

Hi everyone
I am a new member and been reading about holding tank cleaning.
This sounds easy enough but my ? is when you use the bleach to clean the tanks can it sit longer I would need to put it in and would not be back for a week is this to long and the other ? is the hot water tank has the worst smell
is the bleach ok for the tank the smell is horrible Thanks for any help.
Theddaug


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, you can. After cleaning it, what we usually do after cleaning it is to pour a solution of 2 parts vinegar and 1 part water and let this sit in the water heater tank for about 6 hours. After we flush this out, that's when we pour in the bleach solution. Pour in 6 oz. of bleach and the rest with warm water and let it sit in your tank for another 6 hours. Rinse and flush it out with clean water, and keep flushing until it smells clean.

Hope it helps.


----------



## theddaug (May 25, 2012)

I will try that thanks a lot Darrell


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

You're very welcome, and welcome to the forum!


----------

